# Are You Generally A Happy Person?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

People have ups and downs in life. I do, too.

But would you generally consider yourself a happy person? You might define this sentence however way you wish for those who like to seek definitions on everything. So just take this question as you please.

I have made the poll anonymous, so nobody can read who voted what.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Funny, I was just talking to a friend of mine who said his life was full of "upsets and downs". Maybe the bleakest thing I've heard all year.

I'm usually a pretty happy person, independent of external circumstance.

Music helps a lot.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Funny, I was just talking to a friend of mine who said his life was full of "upsets and downs". Maybe the bleakest thing I've heard all year.
> 
> I'm usually a pretty happy person, independent of external circumstance.
> 
> Music helps a lot.


Good to know.

Music does help. It must be good music that does that.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I am generally happy. Last year was quite something and that's still continuing since the stupid pandemic thing that started a year ago with people dying, fighting over toilet rolls, water, hand sanitizers etc. I've never seen so many stores shut down or go out of business. Smooth sailing is best thing, I don't expect to ride on waves to be brought to destinations.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I would consider myself 'generally' happy but I'm in work most of the week so that knocks it down to 'most often' (there are still parts of teaching I enjoy - the actual teaching part). I must say that lockdowns have lessened my happiness as every day seems like Groundhog Day but that won't last forever.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Music does help. It must be good music that does that.


Define 'good' music!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I consider myself often happy.

It's a decision I've made, after suffering a lot of angst and depression in my childhood and young womanhood. I just cannot bear feeling like that, so though I often feel melancholy, I try to get out of it by taking exercise or distracting myself with films, books and music, and best of all, travel. As Malcolm Muggeridge put it, 'Another shot of the going-away drug!' 

Having a 'project' on the go and thus feeling a sense of purpose really helps me, so lockdown has made me more frequently sad, after the very purposeful 2019 when we moved to Yorkshire. 

But I've decided to make the house my project this year - get the garage turned into a shed, get a private patio fenced off again, and make a paved area with a seat where I can enjoy the garden, hopefully with new friends once I make them. 

Of course, unlike in the old days, this won't be do-it-yourself but will involve having 'men' tramping round the house, now that I'm a codgeress. 

Still, upward and onward!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

"Now and then it's good to pause in our pursuit of happiness and just be happy". Apollinaire.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

*NO*!!! - only joking :devil:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm happy. Not even sure if I'm content. But I'm much more at ease than in my younger days, and I value that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Genetically, or at least on the Enneagram scale, I tend to operate at the lower end of the optimism spectrum, but I'd have to say right now, I'm generally happy. Maybe a better term is grateful. Sure, there are things that are irritating and upsetting, but in my life I have had so many good, amazing, and even incredible things happen to me that shouldn't have, and because of that, I spend a lot of my time fighting back tears of joy.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm in a good place in my life. Retired, married 32 years, healthy, busy.

I try to remember to count my blessings every day.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> I'm in a good place in my life. Retired, married 32 years, healthy, busy.
> 
> I try to remember to count my blessings every day.


Same here except for being married almost 52 years.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

" You are a philosopher, Dr Johnson. I have tried too in my time to be a philosopher; but, I don't know how, cheerfulness was always breaking in."

One of my favorite quotes from Boswell's _Life of Samuel Johnson_. I am Johnson's old schoolmate whom Johnson and Boswell met on the street, and this has been my fate--to have born biologically, constitutionally optimistic and easy to be happy. Yet I am also a fairly stark realist intellectually, and do not confuse my personal high spirits with any sign that all is right with the world or things will end well.

Another apt quote that somewhat complicates the first:

Thomas Carlyle - 'Let me have my own way in exactly everything and a sunnier and pleasanter creature does not exist.'


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Nope. I am a depressed person.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> Same here except for being married almost 52 years.


Congratulations. Prince Philip and the Queen were married 73. That's a lifetime.

I'm "only" at 32 because this is my 2nd wife.

Within a two years period (2011-2013) I lost my first wife to brain cancer, my sister to colon cancer, my mother to ALS, and my father to heart disease/lack of desire to continue living. Plus two dogs due to tragic circumstances. And my house was broken into.

I figure I paid the bad luck fairy his due.

[Edit: Obviously, I wasn't still married to my starter wife when she passed.]


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Define 'good' music!


No need to define in this instance because if it works then it is therefore good.


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Ingélou said:


> ...
> 
> Having a 'project' on the go and thus feeling a sense of purpose really helps me


Likewise. Which is why, during the day when I'm absorbed in working on various projects or am interacting with others, I'm happy.

But in the watches of the night I can feel despair...


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’m an invariably happy person until I start reading threads about ‘subjectivity’ vs ‘objectivity’! Then I get depressed. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Alinde said:


> Likewise. Which is why, during the day when I'm absorbed in working on various projects or am interacting with others, I'm happy.
> 
> *But in the watches of the night I can feel despair...*


Yes, oh yes!

It's odd how 'primitive' one's brain becomes in the small hours - dredging up all sorts of resentments, memories of past rows, fears about health, gloom about the future etc - and how hard it is to shut it down and say, 'Oh put a sock in it!'


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Best to linger in the middle—neither happy nor unhappy. Thus, when tragedy strikes, one isn't caught completely off-guard.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Red Terror said:


> Best to linger in the middle-neither happy nor unhappy. Thus, when tragedy strikes, one isn't caught completely off-guard.


Interesting, so how do you manage to be in the middle? I have not thought of that.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> I'm an invariably happy person until I start reading threads about 'subjectivity' vs 'objectivity'! Then I get depressed. :lol:


The real question being: do you get objectively depressed or is your depression just a subjective experience?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> Interesting, so how do you manage to be in the middle? I have not thought of that.


I suppose that's the tricky part. A demoralizing childhood guided me to the middle path.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I haven't answered the poll. I'm not sure.

Have you noticed that some people as they age become very cynical and jaded? They've lost their youthful optimism and naivety. I am not becoming a cranky old man like a couple of my colleagues, though I'm no cockeyed optimist. 

As a teacher, I find it difficult to be angry and depressed when I'm surrounded by dozens of teenagers who look up to me for inspiration. I feed off their energy, vigour, and youthfulness. While a few of my colleagues who are the same age, and have been teaching as long as I have, are turning into angry and bitter old men.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

BachIsBest said:


> The real question being: do you get objectively depressed or is your depression just a subjective experience?


Objectively, it is clear as is the summer's sun.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Subjectively I am a happy person. Objectively, I think an expert is likely to agree, such as a psychologist but I have no need to see a psychologist because I am happy. Therefore, one can conclude that *both* subjectively and objectively, I am a happy person. Pure and simple.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

................


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Pure and simple.


Much like myself! Something I share with Parsifal. :lol:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Much like myself! Something I share with Parsifal. :lol:


I'm glad you enjoy _Parsifal_.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Yes, oh yes!
> 
> It's odd how 'primitive' one's brain becomes in the small hours - dredging up all sorts of resentments, memories of past rows, fears about health, gloom about the future etc - and how hard it is to shut it down and say, 'Oh put a sock in it!'


I am mostly happy these days, despite a long history of depressive episodes. But yes, the small hours are the danger period, when all those anxieties and regrets grow and cast long shadows. Distraction is important, planning a day's work in the garden or recalling a favourite walk. Failing that, light on and read.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I get by. I feel I've lived a full life already, and got whatever I wanted. Kind of opposite of how I used to be. I was very obsessive with certain stuff. Luckily I learned how to let go.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Generally happy but such a "worry wort"! Worry over stupid things that probably won't happen but if I don't worry, probably will


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For the first 42 years of my life I was definitely not a happy puppy, bordering on depression.

The past 22 years have been far brighter (with the occasional unavoidable thunderstorm).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> For the first 42 years of my life I was definitely not a happy puppy, bordering on depression.
> 
> The past 22 years have been far brighter (with the occasional unavoidable thunderstorm).


It sounds like you have been through a lot. I hope it works out better for you.

I feel sure classical music plays an important role to help you feel better.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ArtMusic said:


> I feel sure classical music plays an important role to help you feel better.


Music in general (not just classical) helped me through the bad times.


----------

